# Otherkin?



## Nyrotic (Dec 27, 2006)

Has anyone here heard of the group of people that identify themselves as Otherkin? That is, people who believe their souls to be of non-human origin, or those who familiarize themselves with the archetypes of something non-human?

I'm just curious as to whether or not I'm the only one here that identifies myself with this particular belief...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 27, 2006)

Nyrotic said:


> Has anyone here heard of the group of people that identify themselves as Otherkin? That is, people who believe their souls to be of non-human origin, or those who familiarize themselves with the archetypes of something non-human?
> 
> I'm just curious as to whether or not I'm the only one here that identifies myself with this particular belief...


I understand Scientology holds similar beliefs.
Sean


----------



## Nyrotic (Dec 27, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:


> I understand Scientology holds similar beliefs.
> Sean


 
Is that so? Sounds interesting, I think I'll have to look into that...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 27, 2006)

Nyrotic said:


> Is that so? Sounds interesting, I think I'll have to look into that...


Read Dianetics. I have not, but I did make it to book five in the "Mission Earth" series. There is a positive thinking vibe, fer sure.
Sean


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 27, 2006)

Thats a new one on me.  Sounds similar to some of the more shamanistic beliefs of the neo-pagans.

Jeff


----------



## Carol (Dec 27, 2006)

Haven't heard of it myself but it does sound like some things I've heard from Scientologists.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 27, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otherkin
http://www.otherkin.net/index.html

It's not the same thing as Scientology.


----------



## Nyrotic (Dec 27, 2006)

Just to clarify, I have myself related Otherkin to neo-paganism, and Otherkin is compatible with Scientology, but it's not the same.

Also, I myself am Otherkin, so if you've any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 27, 2006)

Back in my days in the Goth clubs I ran across a clique of those people who believe they are dragons trapped in human form... are you like them?

Also met a lot of "Vampires" back then too.​


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 27, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otherkin
> http://www.otherkin.net/index.html
> 
> It's not the same thing as Scientology.



From the *Introduction* of _"Changeling The Dreaming"_ by _White Wolf_ - First Edition June 1995. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Changeling:_The_Dreaming



> > _Doubting, dreaming dreams no mortal ever dared to dream before._ - _The Raven_, Edgar Allan Poe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 27, 2006)

Cryozombie said:


> Also met a lot of "Vampires" back then too.​




I did as well.


----------



## Nyrotic (Dec 27, 2006)

Cryozombie said:


> Back in my days in the Goth clubs I ran across a clique of those people who believe they are dragons trapped in human form... are you like them?​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dragon, yes, although I wouldn't use the word "Trapped"...

One thing you have to understand is that, unfortunately, the vast majority of those like me, really aren't like me at all. Many of them (us) tend to brood over our "past lives" and "What if I'll return to dragon form someday" and the likes. I, for one, don't work in "what-if's", I work with what I'm given, where I'm at, and set goals for the future, not the past. And yes, I do believe my soul is that of a dragon, but I see it simply as being more of a misplaced curiousity in contrast to a prison.

Basically, I associate my soul/mindset with that of what a dragon 'should be'. In other words, loyalty to family and superiors, courage to stand up for what you believe in, basically traits many would consider ''draconic'' in nature, not "Oh I wish I had my wings again", (Well....actually, I DO, but you know what I mean...).

Bottom-line, you can cry about what you're born into, like many of my kin do, or you can move on with life.

Damn, that all sounded philosophical,
Nyro

PS: As for the vampire bit...I've met dozens of them and still am not sure what to think of them...


----------



## tellner (Dec 28, 2006)

:bs:

For the love of Cthulhu, why do the furries and their kind always come up with such pretentious and self-important crud? The ones who are into reincarnation are always magician-priests or warrior-princesses. The furries are horses, foxes, cats, wolves or something else that makes their tender parts all tingly. 

Where are the pangolins and tomato horn worms trapped in human bodies? How often does someone talk about her last twelve incarnations as a turnip farmers wife that ended abruptly when she died in childbirth?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 28, 2006)

Had a long chat once with a reincarnist. You know, the folks who believe they keep coming back after you die. Anyhoo, unlike the stereotype we've all heard about (you know, how everyone was Napoleon or Caesar, etc), she gave a pretty good description of past lives, alot of detail that most folks wouldn't think of. Of being a slave girl in Rome, a hermit in India, and a peasant in the middle ages who fought in the crusades. Was an interesting chat, and much different than the ones we usually hear about.

So, while some of these folks are nuts, I think many more are serious and sane in their beliefs.

After all, Patton himself believed in reincarnation, and some old religions promote/demote your form based on your last life.  Who's to say humanity isn't a downgrade?


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 28, 2006)

An interesting passage from the bible regarding reincarnation:



> "While he was still speaking, a bright cloud enveloped them, and a voice from the cloud said, 'This is my Son, whom I love; with him I am well pleased.  Listen to him!'
> 
> When the disciples heard this, they fell face-down to the ground, terrified.  But Jesus came and touched them.  'Get up,' he said. 'Don't be afraid.' When they looked up, they saw no one except Jesus.
> 
> ...



However, the idea that souls are reborn in other lifeforms is called transmigration ... different stuff.


----------



## Infinite (Dec 28, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:


> From the *Introduction* of _"Changeling The Dreaming"_ by _White Wolf_ - First Edition June 1995.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Changeling:_The_Dreaming



I know the origional writer of Changling, Werewolf, Vampire, and Wraith and so forth from the old school days of World of Darkness.

This was all back in revision one. Heck of a story teller this guy was taking a day in his imagination was quite a ride.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 28, 2006)

Infinite said:


> I know the origional writer of Changling, Werewolf, Vampire, and Wraith and so forth from the old school days of World of Darkness.
> 
> This was all back in revision one. Heck of a story teller this guy was taking a day in his imagination was quite a ride.




Yes a good story teller is what makes a "Story" or "Chapter" work. Also if it was published in 1995 working documents most likely date back much further, and were not released until the proper timing by a publisher to ride the wave of interest in the rest of the products at hand.


----------



## Infinite (Dec 28, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:


> Yes a good story teller is what makes a "Story" or "Chapter" work. Also if it was published in 1995 working documents most likely date back much further, and were not released until the proper timing by a publisher to ride the wave of interest in the rest of the products at hand.



Well I'm a bit more steeped in all that history than most purely because this guy is a friend of mine. The roleplaying genre as a whole was defined by D&D and not much else.

Steve Jackson had some success as well as a few other small scale stuff like GURPS but nothing like D&D had been seen.

Add the vampire social frenzy of the early 90's and you get Vampire the Masqurade from World of Darkness. Capatalizing on the current trends to a supernatural RPG that turned out to be a political game rather than D&D style complex world.

God I'm lame.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 28, 2006)

Infinite said:


> Well I'm a bit more steeped in all that history than most purely because this guy is a friend of mine. The roleplaying genre as a whole was defined by D&D and not much else.
> 
> Steve Jackson had some success as well as a few other small scale stuff like GURPS but nothing like D&D had been seen.
> 
> ...



What you meant to say was "God aren't *WE* lame." Where we is boht you and I. 

I played lots of games since the 70's and ran lots of home campaigns so I could tailer the stories to "our" liking. 

I have followed Shadowrun form the beginner and I know it was very much influenced by Cyber Punk. I just could not get into Cyber Punk as it seemed to be very dark and street level. Where as Shadowrun allowed for more variations, and yes it has gone on some wild swings were SRIII was msotly Corporate and world chaning events to SRIV that is back to the local street level, and less sphere of influence. While both can be fun, I enjoy having options, so SRII would be my favorite of those offered. 

Then there ware the good old days of Cthulhu and trying to survive and Paranoia and also Trying to Survive. The Palladium games that were percentile based were a nice option as well. 

Ah the good old days when I had more "Free" time to read and play with friends who had more "Free" time.


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 28, 2006)

All I know is that I rue the day that vampires became superheroes for fashion-impaired teenagers.  Ruined one of the scariest monsters of all time, they did.  

Curse you, Ann Rice.


----------



## Infinite (Dec 28, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:


> What you meant to say was "God aren't *WE* lame." Where we is boht you and I.



True true... lameness we share.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 28, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:


> What you meant to say was "God aren't *WE* lame." Where we is boht you and I.
> 
> I played lots of games since the 70's and ran lots of home campaigns so I could tailer the stories to "our" liking.
> 
> ...


I have played my share of Shadow Run... Chummer.
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 28, 2006)

CoryKS said:


> All I know is that I rue the day that vampires became superheroes for fashion-impaired teenagers. Ruined one of the scariest monsters of all time, they did.
> 
> Curse you, Ann Rice.


I'm still plugging through them. The Characters are getting gayer and gayer. She started out avoiding sex, but now, all bets are off.
Sean


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 28, 2006)

ok, we're going in 2 directions it seems.  1 part is a serious discussion of the idea of souls of animals reborn as humans, the other is a serious and not so serious discussion of gaming and fantasy writing....or am I misreading some things? (possible, that whole being half deaf in my third eye y'know).


----------



## Infinite (Dec 28, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:


> ok, we're going in 2 directions it seems.  1 part is a serious discussion of the idea of souls of animals reborn as humans, the other is a serious and not so serious discussion of gaming and fantasy writing....or am I misreading some things? (possible, that whole being half deaf in my third eye y'know).



That is accurate and one is not derived directly out of the other. How ever you will find that the vast majority of self proclaimed Unkin (I've never met anyone that was other proclaimed Unkin) are into that scene or have friends that are. 

So you typically don't see the corporate executive checking out the unkin message boards. You do typically see the angsty socially downtrodden individual looking at those sites tho.

I'm not saying that underkin are angsty socially downtrodden individuals. Just that at one point they have all met one and those guys typically play role playing games 

There are competing ideas... For a while it was the Ancients and having an old sole and so forth. Sadly while most of my friends were and probably still think they are "ancients" they never thought I was.

Something about giggling when they mentioned it I'd wager.

--Will


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 29, 2006)

Infinite said:


> THow ever you will find that the vast majority of self proclaimed Unkin (I've never met anyone that was other proclaimed Unkin) are into that scene or have friends that are.



I don't know...

I think over the years a few folks have wondered just where I came from...

But, then, it's been no secret for some time that I'm a little strange.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 29, 2006)

jks9199 said:


> I don't know...
> 
> I think over the years a few folks have wondered just where I came from...
> 
> But, then, it's been no secret for some time that I'm a little strange.


 
You are only strange if you are poor, if you're rich you are 'eccentric'!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 29, 2006)

Tez3 said:


> You are only strange if you are poor, if you're rich you are 'eccentric'!



How true.

This is indeed an interesting topic, and completely new to me. I have never heard of Otherkins, or Unkins, or anything of the sort. 

How does one come to realize the classification of their soul?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 29, 2006)

Tez3 said:


> You are only strange if you are poor, if you're rich you are 'eccentric'!


 
How true!


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 29, 2006)

That must make me wierder than hell!


----------



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2006)

stone_dragone said:


> That must make me wierder than hell!


I dunno... how weird is hell? 

Like Jade Tigress, I've never heard of this before, although I read a lot of science fiction and fantasy - I find this topic very interesting, and would like to know how people identify the classification of their soul.


----------



## tellner (Dec 29, 2006)

I am actually a giant amphibian. When I was just a tadpole the goblins stole the real tellner and left me in his place, enchanted into the form of a human child. As time goes on the enchantment is wearing off. Yesterday the cat was walking by, and I accidentally snapped it up. My wife has threatened to stop spritzing me on hot days if I do that again.

*ribbit*
*ribbit*
*ribbit*


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 29, 2006)

*ATTENTION ALL USERS

Mod Note

Please keep the conversation polite and respectful.

Pamela Piszczek
MT Sr. Moderator*


----------



## Nyrotic (Dec 29, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> How true.
> 
> This is indeed an interesting topic, and completely new to me. I have never heard of Otherkins, or Unkins, or anything of the sort.
> 
> How does one come to realize the classification of their soul?


 
First off, I'd just like to say that I've never heard of "Unkins" either....

Anyways, with me, it started out as simply an obsession with dragons (Nothing special really, I just thought they looked freakin' awesome at the time), which in time eventually grew into an affinity with the archetypal dragon. Basically, I began to relate myself to, what was to me, the 'perfect image' of a dragon; a mix of western dragon's courage and honor and eastern dragon's wisdom and serenity. Of course, there was a huge time between when I simply believed I was a dragon reborn in human form, but with a lack of "phantom limbs" and "past-life visions", I really began to doubt I was a 'dragon' at all, and with dragons not existing physically per se as far as we know, you might say I....simply lost faith.

Up until about...10 months ago, that is, then the whole "I am a dragon in mind" thing kicked in, then here I am today.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2006)

Interesting... I've always been fascinated with mythical beasties... Hmm... I'll have to think about it some more.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 29, 2006)

Nyrotic said:


> Just to clarify, I have myself related Otherkin to neo-paganism, and Otherkin is compatible with Scientology, but it's not the same.
> 
> Also, I myself am Otherkin, so if you've any questions, feel free to ask.


 
I agree this is an interesting topic.

I have heard the term Otherkin somewhere a while ago but I have no idea where nor do I have any memory of ever knowing what it is. But I did just go look it up and I do mean JUST.

http://www.answers.com/otherkin

This appears to be associated with, at least in part. With some mythological beings as well Fea and Elnari. Things such as Vampires, Therianthrope/lycanthropy, Angels, Demons, Dragons, Elves, and of course animals, also the belief appears to be a fairly new one, at least by the name otherkin, and appears to have come from the 1990s 

But all this is leading me to a question and I truly mean no disrespect, if this question is too personal please feel free to tell me so. 

From what I have (just) read Otherkin feel they are human in a physical sense, but non-human in a mental or spiritual sense. And this can have something to do with reincarnation and/or having the soul of another species. 

If I may ask, what other species and what led to feel or believe this?

Feel free to PM me if you would rather not post it or feel free to ignore me as well.

Thanks
XS


----------



## Infinite (Dec 29, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> How true.
> 
> This is indeed an interesting topic, and completely new to me. I have never heard of Otherkins, or Unkins, or anything of the sort.
> 
> How does one come to realize the classification of their soul?



Well I went to a shaman of the Huron tribe for a vision quest and a sweat lodge.

During the vision quest I met my "guardian spirit" then I met with the Shaman in his trailer and he devined the nature of my soul.

Too his surprise they were both the same. Meaning my spirit guide / spirit animal is the same as the mark on my soul. He told me I was very rare and a lot of other things but technically I think he would have classified me as Unkin by their definition.

So that is how it was done for me


----------



## DavidCC (Dec 29, 2006)

In college I had a very close friend who believed something very similar, although this was 20 years ago so I don't know if there was a group with a name and all that. I think he called it "transient" or soemthing like that.  he had a very complex and detailed back-story, it was very "believable".

Since that time he has gone through (and continues) an extensive treatment of counseling and medication for his schizophrenia, and now understands that he is just a human being like all the rest of us.

Which shows you exactly how we Homo Sapiens intend to continue our dominance of the Earth.


----------



## Infinite (Dec 29, 2006)

jks9199 said:


> I don't know...
> 
> I think over the years a few folks have wondered just where I came from...
> 
> But, then, it's been no secret for some time that I'm a little strange.



While this may be true I was meaning more from the,

"Hey I am Otherkin/Unkin and you are too!" sort of statements.

I mean as stated in a previous post at least one shaman thinks I fall into the category but I've never met one... nor has anyone sought me out to induct me.

So either the shaman was wrong or otherkins/unkins can't recognize others if you stay in the postulate that its true.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 29, 2006)

If one believes in reincarnation, and I happen to be one who does, at least that some souls return repeatedly, it's possible.

Question is, why?  Why would a human return as a goat, or a wolf as a human?

One could say, it's a form of karmatic balancing. A promotion/demotion system intended to teach the returning soul until it achieves a higher plane of existence.


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 29, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:


> If one believes in reincarnation, and I happen to be one who does, at least that some souls return repeatedly, it's possible.
> 
> Question is, why? Why would a human return as a goat, or a wolf as a human?
> 
> One could say, it's a form of karmatic balancing. A promotion/demotion system intended to teach the returning soul until it achieves a higher plane of existence.


 
Could be a way of placing souls where they belong, according to demonstrated behavior.  Say that a human being chooses to ignore the possibilities available in his form, preferring only to eat, sleep, and defecate.  Might as well be a cow, right?  Or those whose traits run more predatory might be better suited in the skin of a wolf.  Perhaps placement in animals with limited abilities might spark some sort of aspiration on the part of the soul to try a little harder next time.

This is all hypothetical on my part; I don't believe a word of it.  :shrug:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 29, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:


> One could say, it's a form of karmatic balancing. A promotion/demotion system intended to teach the returning soul until it achieves a higher plane of existence.


 
Could be and as I stated I know little abut Otherkin, but at least so far I have seen nothing about Karma. 

But that would be one explanation. 

But, and again I could be very wrong and please someone correct me if I am, I was reading today that it started as a new subculture of people identifying themselves as a number of different mythological creatures, such as fairies, unicorns, shape shifters and satyrs. And expanded to animals.  Of course I am basing this on one source and I know I need more. 

And I still think this is quite an interesting topic.

*EDIT*
I know we all know what Karma is but I wanted to throw in the definition for clarification purposes

karma

Hinduism & Buddhism. The total effect of a person's actions and conduct during the successive phases of the person's existence, regarded as determining the person's destiny.


----------



## Infinite (Dec 29, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> Could be and as I stated I know little abut Otherkin, but at least so far I have seen nothing about Karma.
> 
> But that would be one explanation.
> 
> But, and again I could be very wrong and please someone correct me if I am, I was reading today that it started as a new subculture of people identifying themselves as a number of different mythological creatures, such as fairies, unicorns, shape shifters and satyrs. And expanded to animals.  Of course I am basing this on one source and I know I need more.



Ok a little history (why do I know this WHY), Subculture of the Otherkin is broken out of the subculter of Goth's (generic catch all term no one get offended). 

Now BACKUP there is an evolution that happens in two different sub cultures that suddenly link together that cause all this to happen.

The Internet / RPG culture often interacts with the goth subculture. Now the Gaming RPG geeks started to create all these little online worlds to interact with each other and have games. Identifying with mythical creatures starts during this process. You want to be related to/ decendant of/ a dragon so your dwarf is slightly cooler than that other guys dwarf.


Now this turns into roleplaying turning INTO animals. Werewolves are a good example both man and beast shape shifters. Now add in that most of the people doing these things are 14 - 25 and you get sex thrown in there.

Sex added to all this creates two splits in the subculture. First it allows for mythical creatures like vampires to want desire and have sex. This creates what is known as the Psychic vampires. Ones that feed off of "life force" rather than blood. 

It also created a group of people that were part animal having sex. This is known as furries. Furries have their own subculture entirely and are not directly related to any of the cutlures mentioned above other than common crossings of people an interests.

However Otherkin / Unkin subculture is related to and born out of that process. People started to identify with the soclaized attributes of the new mythical creatures (we had to socialize them to role play them correctly) and projected them.

Now if you believe you are an otherkin / unkin you likely will have a different historical view. This is much like Christians aruging about Christs life. If you are a christian you tend to believe one thing. If you are not you tend to believe something else entirely. Truth is in where you find it.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 29, 2006)

Just a quick note regarding RPG'ers in the Goth Community...

It has been my experience, (having "grown up" within the Chi-goth subculture) that Goth was for a long time a seperate entity, pretty small and elitist, at least in Chicago. We were the Industrial Music capital for a while what with Wax Trax studios here, and bands like KMFDM, MINISTRY and Pigface out and about the city after they recorded.  With the Goth/industrial crossover It wasn't unusal to see hard core Rivetheads mixing it up with Goths in places like Neo, Hex, The Original Dome Room, Smartbar, etc...   Or for goths to hang in places like The Exit, Basement, Stormies Cafe, and the Crowbar (before it went mainstream) with the Rivetheads... two different subclutures and ideas that became interchangeable thru the music and association.  AFTER Vampire the Masquerade came along you had a lot of "Posergoth" show up in the scene... guys and girls would show up at the hardcore goth clubs dressed like the "crow" including full makeup in their White Wolf t-shirts to LARP, and the Regular goth crowd tended to shun them... and it got hard to get an "in" to the scene, even if you weren't one of them...  You knew someone who knew everyone, or you got lost... it was pretty cut and dry for a while.  It really wasn't until much later when the hardcore Goth/Industrial scene started to die out that the posergoths started to become the mainstream, and, consequently thats when everyone started associating bands like Marylin Manson, Nine Inch Nails (???Why???) and Orgy as "Goth" bands... and Goth came into the mainstream media.

I'm still of the opinion that these "Posergoths" who became the new generation of goth are most heavily influenced by the RPG scene, which is why there is a common belief that they are tied together.
​


----------



## heretic888 (Dec 29, 2006)

Infinite said:


> However Otherkin / Unkin subculture is related to and born out of that process. People started to identify with the soclaized attributes of the new mythical creatures (we had to socialize them to role play them correctly) and projected them.
> 
> Now if you believe you are an otherkin / unkin you likely will have a different historical view. This is much like Christians aruging about Christs life. If you are a christian you tend to believe one thing. If you are not you tend to believe something else entirely. Truth is in where you find it.


 
In my opinion, this analysis is right on target.


----------



## Infinite (Dec 29, 2006)

Cryozombie said:


> Just a quick note regarding RPG'ers in the Goth Community...
> 
> It has been my experience, (having "grown up" within the Chi-goth subculture) that Goth was for a long time a seperate entity, pretty small and elitist, at least in Chicago. We were the Industrial Music capital for a while what with Wax Trax studios here, and bands like KMFDM, MINISTRY and Pigface out and about the city after they recorded.  With the Goth/industrial crossover It wasn't unusal to see hard core Rivetheads mixing it up with Goths in places like Neo, Hex, The Original Dome Room, Smartbar, etc...   Or for goths to hang in places like The Exit, Basement, Stormies Cafe, and the Crowbar (before it went mainstream) with the Rivetheads... two different subclutures and ideas that became interchangeable thru the music and association.  AFTER Vampire the Masquerade came along you had a lot of "Posergoth" show up in the scene... guys and girls would show up at the hardcore goth clubs dressed like the "crow" including full makeup in their White Wolf t-shirts to LARP, and the Regular goth crowd tended to shun them... and it got hard to get an "in" to the scene, even if you weren't one of them...  You knew someone who knew everyone, or you got lost... it was pretty cut and dry for a while.  It really wasn't until much later when the hardcore Goth/Industrial scene started to die out that the posergoths started to become the mainstream, and, consequently thats when everyone started associating bands like Marylin Manson, Nine Inch Nails (???Why???) and Orgy as "Goth" bands... and Goth came into the mainstream media.
> 
> ...



So I agree completly notice how I said it was a catchall term at the time. I also pointed out that the RPG culture interacted with the goth sub culture.  Ergo they were seperate cultures. Traditional Goth died out around the time that Punk was resurfacing again.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 29, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:


> ok, we're going in 2 directions it seems. 1 part is a serious discussion of the idea of souls of animals reborn as humans, the other is a serious and not so serious discussion of gaming and fantasy writing....or am I misreading some things? (possible, that whole being half deaf in my third eye y'know).





Bob Hubbard said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otherkin
> http://www.otherkin.net/index.html
> 
> It's not the same thing as Scientology.




Bob,

If I have been insulting, Could you please let me knoe publically or privately so I can reflect upon what I wrote and try to understand what was insulting?

Also see theg following:



> Otherkin is a subculture made up of people who consider themselves non-human or having a connection to a mythical archetype in some way, usually believing to be mythological or legendary creatures.[1][2] The otherkin community grew out of the elven online community of the early-to-mid-1990s, with the earliest recorded use of the term otherkin appearing in early 1996.[3] Outside of their own subculture, otherkin beliefs are often met with controversy.[4] According to diagnosis criteria put forth by mental health professionals, the belief that one is an animal or can be turned into an animal is termed clinical lycanthropy[5], a delusion of varying severity and significance.



The above quote was from your first link provided on Wiki and it mentioned the history of OtherKin and that it grew from ONLINE elven Community. Most of the online communities I know have some interests that are similiar eitehr for personal or entertainment reasons. 

They state that the first usage of the Term "Otherkin: occurred in print in 1996. 

I brought up other references that meet the same definition but were using different names. 

One mans religion is another man's Joke or play thing.  And before you or others get upset, look at the Jedi Religion. It grew out of a book and movie series that most of us are familiar with. Look at those that mis-used power in religions (* pick one from history *) and used religion as their play thing to run or rule a people. 

I have no issue discussing Re-incarnation and have no issue with the subject or with the topic. 

I thought that Otherkin was more than just a reincarnation following it came from and online elven community and other inputs from authors. I was discussing Otherkin and similiar topics, not trying to discount reincarnation. 

If the topic of the thread was about reincarnation I would have been linking Reincarnation related topics. I am sure the staff could split this thread if it is a problem.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 29, 2006)

Infinite said:


> Ok a little history (why do I know this WHY), Subculture of the Otherkin is broken out of the subculter of Goth's (generic catch all term no one get offended).
> 
> Now BACKUP there is an evolution that happens in two different sub cultures that suddenly link together that cause all this to happen.
> 
> ...


 
I don't know why you know this either, but thank you. For some reason I am finding this fascinating. I suspected somehow that role-playing games were involved but I was not exactly sure. 

And I am hesitant to talk much about anything considered religious for exactly the reason you stated.



Cryozombie said:


> bands like KMFDM, MINISTRY


 
Wait a minute&#8230; I use to listen to them&#8230;. and I still have a Ministry CD&#8230;.I didn&#8217;t think I was a Goth&#8230;. I always thought I was more of a Biker back then&#8230; (He said with shock and amazement)


----------



## zDom (Dec 30, 2006)

Infinite said:


> ... First it allows for mythical creatures like vampires to want desire and have sex. This creates what is known as the Psychic vampires. Ones that feed off of "life force" rather than blood ...



Not to hijack an already wandering thread, but:

I've mentally toyed with this idea ...

What if, faith is such a powerful force of existance that believing actually makes things so?

So, the more science we have, the less room there is for magic (as once something is "proven" by science, we no longer have the capacity to believe in other possibilities...)

and,

What if, (this comes from a Christian belief perspective) evil spirits/demons/fallen angels once upon a time COULD cause cause a man to morph into an animal; or could take physical form and feed on the blood of mortals ...

or maybe, the vampire myth grew as a metaphor for those who feed off of lifeforce through sex?

I've often wondered if the mythological gods, vampires, dragons could have all been based on a time when evil spirits/demons/fallen angels were actually able to take physical form.

Anybody heard of Nephirim?

Giants were supposedly the offspring of evil spirits + human females.

Now to bring it all around to "on topic,"

What if those who believe in things like unkin, reincarnation, vampirism are REALLY just hearing mind-whispers from evil spirits/demons/fallen angels who, through the ages, took those "mythological" forms in the past, or who closely associated themselves with/possessed various people in the past?

I've often wondered if those who suffer from schizophrenia aren't really just hearing spiritual voices.

I thought I also read something once about bloodlines that were "tainted" by Nephirim, or something like that, and end up having a history tied in with specific spirit ...

I feel sometimes that there is so much lore that has been lost or disregarded as "mythological" over the ages that would really come in handy.

Imagine being a creature that lives thousand and thousands of years in a plane not quite physical. How easy it would be to toy with the minds of creatures who live only a few decades.

You could even "predict the future" (in the same way that an adult, watching a child, can predict what will happen next ...).


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 30, 2006)

*"Giants were supposedly the offspring of evil spirits + human females*."

One would hope the births were mythical as well, wouldn't fancy having a labour producing a giant!


----------



## tellner (Dec 30, 2006)

Evil spirits are often the cause of birth in female humans. If it weren't for cheap vodka and Barry White half my generation would never have been born.


----------



## Nyrotic (Jan 1, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> From what I have (just) read Otherkin feel they are human in a physical sense, but non-human in a mental or spiritual sense. And this can have something to do with reincarnation and/or having the soul of another species.
> 
> If I may ask, what other species and what led to feel or believe this?
> 
> ...


 
Well...I can't say that any other species influenced my current beliefs, although I was highly associated with the furry subculture a couple years back (Still am, although I'm more of a furry-fan these days). Basically, I thought I was just really obssessed with dragons while part of the furry culture, but even around them I felt 'out of place' when I told a couple of them that "I really am a dragon". But for the most part I was led to my beliefs all by myself, and it was set in stone when a furry showed me a link to an Otherkin website, and then stated how much of a bunch of whack-jobs they were. Oddly enough, I got along real well with everyone there, and was the top 6th poster on their forums for the longest time (I'm still in the top 10 I think, even though I haven't been there in 3 months).

Visit www.otherkin.com for more information, lol. Also, if you're really interested, you can join their forums there. They are very active with something like a 1000+ members.


----------

